# General > Biodiversity >  migratory species to Caithness...

## jigln

can someone please give me the names of Migratory species to Caithness...

 or Imported perminant residence whom were brought here and are now fixtures to Caithness landscape...

Birds 
Marine life
Animals (obviously imported in)

PLANT life...

a bit of Research.
Thanking you.

----------


## sids

Geese, redwings, mollymacks

----------


## jigln

THANKS,

any other creatures?

and what about foreign Plant(s) Life?

----------

